# Aquariumframeswholesale.com



## mark546 (Sep 12, 2013)

They have replacement frames for rebuilding aquariums and some neat stands and basic lighting as well as aquarium silicone for 8 bucks a tube which really isnt that bad considering it is actual aquarium silicone.

Anyway my big question is if this website would qualify we could all get wholesale pricing.


----------



## Kb0961 (Nov 16, 2013)

That would be sweet!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I like the stands, hard to find a metal stand built from 1/8" steel.


----------

